# Clutch DIY



## whitefish (Nov 13, 2003)

I want to do the clutch on my allroad
but do need some help if anyone has any
I want to use the RS4 Pressure plate and disk will it bolt right up to my 05 allroad flywheel?
and what year RS4 clutch do I need? (the B5 RS4 right)
any strange tools I need?
thanks


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Clutch DIY (whitefish)*

you should IM 2006a642, he's a mechanic at a dealership and can probably help you. he also just did a manual swap into an automatic car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2002a642 (Nov 30, 2008)

I think I talked to you on aw but I am 90% sure the rs4 pp and clutch will work. Yes b5 rs4. Only special tool required is a clutch alignment tool which will probably come with clutch. Good luck man.


----------



## whitefish (Nov 13, 2003)

cool thanks
so wierd thing I think my throwout bearing was stick or something 
the clutch pedal felt hard and it was slipping, couple days later the feel returned to normal and now the clutch hols again
is that that wierd or what?


----------



## 2002a642 (Nov 30, 2008)

I would not count on it for long.


----------

